# Ozzy o a Daisy hunt.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy was out playing with the daisys and then the Jack Russell decided to join him




























Looks like the one right on the end of his nose is about to get pulled lol......best wishes.....Chris.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a stunning boy he is becoming and your Russel is a handsome chap/chapess as well  Outdoor pics always seem to bring out the best in our furbabes.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very handsome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

The first one is one of the most lovely photos I've seen in ages  I'd have to get it framed  xxxx


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

raggs said:


> Ozzy was out playing with the daisys and then the Jack Russell decided to join him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lord! Ozzy is beautiful!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just love the 1st pic  brilliant :thumbup:


----------

